# PCD delivery this FRIDAY!!!!!



## mako232 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, 

I am scheduled to pick up my beauty, 335is 6MT 2011, this Friday at the PCD after doing the ED two months ago. I drove throughout four countries (Germany, Switzerland, Austria and Italy) for 5 days and gained about 1000 miles on the car. Then, I dropped it off at the Munich Airport on June 27th. I had a BLAST!!!..I would definitely do another ED for my next car in the future! After I left MUC, I had to patiently wait about 9 weeks! I think the waits definitely worth it because of fantastic ED price and experience. So, I cant wait to open the door of my beauty and then drive off again after doing stuff at the PCD. 

I got a couple questions for you guys. 

1) Will I be driving one of those M cars with 6 speed manual? I really want to test drive it with 6 speed manual because I am extremely fond of it. The major reason I bought my 335is with 6MT is because it drives better and is much faster. 

2) How long is the class going to be? I hope I will get the opportunity to drive more on their track than sit in the class.  

Your answers/advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!! 

By the way, I was told that there are two guys at the BMW PCD, Jonathan and Donnie, who are awesome to work with. I hope one of them will be there this Friday.


----------



## mako232 (Apr 2, 2011)

*PCD this Friday!!!!*

PCD delivery this FRIDAY!!!!!
Hi,

I am scheduled to pick up my beauty, 335is 6MT 2011, this Friday at the PCD after doing the ED two months ago. I drove throughout four countries (Germany, Switzerland, Austria and Italy) for 5 days and gained about 1000 miles on the car. Then, I dropped it off at the Munich Airport on June 27th. I had a BLAST!!!..I would definitely do another ED for my next car in the future! After I left MUC, I had to patiently wait about 9 weeks! I think the waits definitely worth it because of fantastic ED price and experience. So, I cant wait to open the door of my beauty and then drive off again after doing stuff at the PCD.

I got a couple questions for you guys.

1) Will I be driving one of those M cars with 6 speed manual? I really want to test drive it with 6 speed manual because I am extremely fond of it. The major reason I bought my 335is with 6MT is because it drives better and is much faster.

2) How long is the class going to be? I hope I will get the opportunity to drive more on their track than sit in the class.

Your answers/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!

By the way, I was told that there are two guys at the BMW PCD, Jonathan and Donnie, who are awesome to work with. I hope one of them will be there this Friday.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Wrong forum. You have an E92.


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

No M unless picking up M car. You might be able to sweet talk them into taking one for a spin but don't know. You might also get stuck with an automatic and it might not be a 335is just a 335i. Classroom is only 20 minutes or so. Out on the track for about 1.5 hours.
Have fun. It's a blast.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## VPI2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just did my PCD yesterday. Was an absolute blast. Previous poster is right.... you sat in the class room for only about 20 minutes. Then out on the track for instruction and driving for nearly 2 hours. Then a quick tour of the off-road course in an X5 after factory tour.

As far as I could tell, the only manual transmissions were the 1M (since that's the only way they come). You will probably drive the most similar car to yours, so likely a 335i, didn't see any coupes other than 1M and M3.

BTW - I had Donnie as my instructor yesterday. He was great.


----------



## mako232 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice and information. 

VPI2000, I am so glad you had a blast at the PCD event! 

I understand the cars would not be a coupe except for 1M and M3. Also, the guy at PCD mentioned the same thing. I really cant wait to drive my beauty again this FRIDAY after waiting too long! 

I will post a brief write up on my PCD experience after I get back home.


----------

